# Getting a New Boat



## Whipplejack (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a friend that is looking to buy a new boat and wanted me to ask if anyone had any information on these boats or would recommend one above the other.  He is looking at a flats/bay boat from 22' to 24'.  His favorite two manufacturers are Shearwater and Yellowfin.  He is also looking at Everglade, Boston Whaler, and Lake and Bay.  If anyone has any reviews, recommendations, or opinions, it would be helpful.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 17, 2010)

What and where is he going to be using the boat (for). It makes a difference. There really isn't a "flats" boat that is 22'+. Out of all those you named the yellowfin is the best ride, fit, and finish hands down. Money obviously isn't an issue if your looking at those. A Yellowfin 24 with a 300xs, raymarine C-120, powerpole, and a motorguide 109 with a stealth charger would be stellar.


----------



## Whipplejack (Jan 17, 2010)

*New Boat*

He fishes a lot out of Keaton.  Never goes out more than thirty miles, but most of the time just in the flats.  He also does a lot of striper fishing at Lanier.  He really liked the
Shearwater Bay Boat 23LTZ until he went to the boat show and saw all the other options.  So that is when he asked me, so I thought I would ask yall.


----------



## bouymarker (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd suggest getting this one..

http://www.mysexyboat.com/

if its within budget, other than that i'd go with yellowfin.


----------



## bouymarker (Jan 18, 2010)

if that didnt work, heres another.

http://www.mysexyboat.com/


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 18, 2010)

The shearwaters at the boatshow were very nice but expensive


----------



## oldcsm (Jan 18, 2010)

*Bay and Flats Boat*

Can't comment on the Shearwater or Yellow Fin. I recently purchased a Ranger Bay 2410 and love it. The 2410 has some improvements over the 2400 design including more console room and elimination of the splashwell in the rear. I have taken it down to Apalachicola Bay and the Wilmington NC area several times. The boat is heavy but rides very well in rough water. The 300 Etec pushes it just over 50 MPH. It drafts about 13".


----------



## savreds (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a Ranger Cayman 223 and love it. It's got the flats boat deck but not what you'd call a true flats boat, you wouldn't want to pole it very far. It drafts about 11" loaded which is pretty good for a boat that size. It is incredibly stable, rides a lot better than I thought it would in the chop but it will get you wet if you hit a wave wrong. It has a 225 Opti on it and will run about 54-55. 
I am considering selling it along with  a 16' Carolina Skiff  and getting something along the lines of a 17" Mitzi, only have to pay insurance on 1 instead of 2.
I sure do hate  the thought of giving up all that room though, which is the reason I bought it.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 18, 2010)

I've ridden in the ranger bay, it fishes well but it sprayed a good bit. They are a good production boat but are no where near the yellowfin when it comes to the finish, especially the wiring. Also, the hull is way more efficient. You would be looking at 65-70mph with a 300 h.p. and be getting better fuel economy and a drier, better ride. The shearwater is notorious for having gel coat cracks, not to mention they have far less dry storage than a yellowfin. Their really isn't a boat in the 22-24' range that can compete with the yellowfin, that is until the Egret bay comes out.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 18, 2010)

Yellowfin is in the process of rolling out a new 20' that looks to be a fine boat.


----------



## Doyle (Jan 18, 2010)

I hope he has a heafty bank account if he wants a yellowfin.  They are a tad on the pricey side.  Great boats - made not too far from where I work.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeh, I'm personally interested to see the 20' some more. Hopefully it'll be self bailing and have a true running pad on it.


----------



## jicard3 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tell him to check out Rambo boats in Eastman, GA. I think they can build one like you are describing. Support the local guy's! You can Google them and get a phone number.


----------



## Whipplejack (Jan 19, 2010)

*Keep em coming!*

Keep the information coming.  Does anyone know someone who owns a Shearwater or Yellowfin and can compare the two.  How about the other boats mentioned? (Everglade, Boston Whaler, Lake and Bay) 

I will tell him to check out the Rambo.  I am all about supporting the local guys if possible.


----------



## volguy (Jan 19, 2010)

*22 foot bay boat*

if he is looking at a 22 or 24 with the companies you have named, he definitely need to look at a 22 or 24 Pathfinder.  If he rides in each of the boats you describe, it will come down to the Shearwater, Pathfinder and Yellowfin.  You are not going to go wrong with either of the three.  Then it is going to be up to him to decide what type of fishing he is going to be doing and the layout (storage, fishability as far as deck space, rod storage, rigging of the wiring and plumbing and how accessible everything is in case you have to work on something, baitwells, release wells, etc.) of each boat depending on the fishing.  Each of the three are layed out different and the feel will be different depending on what type of fishing he is looking to do.  

Another thing and probably the most important is he needs to do a test on the performance of each boat.  What I mean by this is not just go out and drive it, but take it in tight turns in creeks, see the difference in the hole shot, see how it handles rougher seas, etc.  This will be where he will see the biggest difference in the three boats.

I will say this, if the majority of his fishing will be done inshore, he will not be happy with a 24 foot boat.  It is a big boat for inshore.  And if he will be towing a lot, he will really not like having a 24 footer.

One thing you can be certain of, the quality in these three boats is something he will not have to worry about.


----------



## Whipplejack (Jan 19, 2010)

*Used boat*

I also have a guy looking for a used boat no older than 2005.  He also wants a center console for the flats/inshore.  He lives in metro atlanta, so if you know anyone looking to sell there boat let me know.  He wants 22' to 23' atleast 150hp 4 stroke T-Top too but not mandatory.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm just going to say if money is no option and your looking at all the boats you mentioned are options. Why would you buy anything but the only one that is custom (yellowfin)? I'm just saying if your gonna spend that kinda money get your moneys worth. Comparing the 24 bay to any of the others you mentioned is like comparing hand raised filet to ground beef. It's a whole different sport. I'm just being a experienced non bias opinion.
Also why would you put a heavy torqueless 4 stoke and a T-top on a boat that you fishing skinny inshore waters with? I'm a function and practical fisherman.


----------



## Whipplejack (Jan 19, 2010)

*Paul D*

Thanks for your comments and concerns.  I will pass them on to my friend.  The only thing I can figure out is different people like different things and if he wants something that isn't practical, more power to him.  He just asked me to ask around for him, so I am.  I appreciate your input.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 19, 2010)

www.shorelinemarine.com


Nautic Star----new boat at used prices 

you can rig it how you like....


----------



## bouymarker (Jan 21, 2010)

What about the Pioneer boat
http://www.pioneerboats.com/ 


 or Rhino Boats http://www.rhinoboats.com/content.asp?SID=1375&CID=105821


----------



## Slayer (Jan 21, 2010)

X2 on the Nautic Star !!!!! I luv my 2200 Bay....


----------



## Slayer (Jan 21, 2010)

by the way...tell him about thehulltruth.com its a site that has all the answers/info/feedback for almost every possible offshore or bay boat


----------



## Hunter Blair (Jan 22, 2010)

Lake and Bay if he rigged it like this...... Otherwise, YF hands down....


----------



## bouymarker (Jan 23, 2010)

*I mean, since were dreaming and all*

This boat is all handcrafted from wood...it is the ultimate in luxury where no fiberglass boat could ever match.
Wood boats have been around for how long? This boat is also filled with foam inbetween the ribs and stringers. For 85k you can get the hull, motor and trailer extra.

































2021.jpg


----------



## bouymarker (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## bouymarker (Jan 23, 2010)

My brother wants to build this thing. He's got a cabinet shop with all the right stuff. Forget the skin wrap, forget about gel crack, you wont have to worry that somebody has got a bigger/better inshore fishing boat. Aint nobody gonna have one of these at the boat ramp. Maybe the only one on the east coast or gulf.


----------



## brantd (Jan 23, 2010)

Dont forget about "carolina skiff" and also there "Seachaser" line.  For the money it is a nice boat !


----------



## steveng70 (Jan 25, 2010)

noticstar is the boat  its perfect for the flats


----------



## Whipplejack (Jan 26, 2010)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks for all the helpful information!!


----------



## PaulD (Jan 27, 2010)

steveng70 said:


> noticstar is the boat  its perfect for the flats



Never heard of "noticstar" have of Nautic Star and they do not make a flats boat.


----------



## Slowpoke (Jan 30, 2010)

Take a good look at the Pathfinders.  I have a 22', the ride is smooth and dry, and they hold their value.  However it is too large for the skinny creeks, going to get a 14'skiff for that.


----------



## dogonenuts (Jan 31, 2010)

*Ditto on the 22 ft Pathfinder.*

I have caught some nice trout and cobes out of Keaton on mine.  Caught some nice grouper, snapper and a few kings out a ways on fairly nice days.  It is a great riding boat when seas are within reason and can handle some slop well.  It is definitely not a creeks and truely skinny water boat as the hull drafts 11-12".  I am not sure other than more storage space the 24 offers over the 22 as I don't see it adding another space for someone to fish in. The 22 has more than enough storage space as it is. With two livewells in the stern it has plenty of bait space. The 22 fishes 3 fine but gets a little crowded with 4; but it is not unreasonable.  The sides are high enough when flats fishing to catch a little wind to help with your drift, but can be slowed down with a drift sock.  

Good luck to your friend's search.


----------



## thendric (Feb 3, 2010)

Scout makes a nice 24ft bay boat.


----------



## Wolfman9 (Feb 14, 2010)

I love my boston whaler, don't know how well it'd do in the flats though..


----------

